# Waxing Cork Handles



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I have decided to wax the cork handle of one of my rods. I recall a previous thread that recommended beeswax. My question does it have to be beeswax or will ordinary candlewax do?
Whats your experience?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Ironsides said:


> I have decided to wax the cork handle of one of my rods.


That just sounds so wrong :lol: ;-) 
Don't know crap about this topics but beeswax sounds good
Sorry to not being able to offer any useful advice.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Candlewax being a solid Ian wont be as easy to apply, i would much prefer beeswax as it is like a car wax and its easy to put on several coats ,also smells nice


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Here it is,
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=11572&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=wax+cork

White candle wax (the little tea candles popped out of the ally surround fit in the hand well) , Heat gun or good hot hair drier, just rub the candle hard against the cork then hit it with the heat to melt it in, Bee's wax is apparently to sticky and smelly, I would not recommend it. (Sorry Bazz)

It's the first thing I do to new cork grips now and they don't seem to disintegrate and they don't stain.

*Do it!*


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

See my silly post was of help after all


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No problem Dan , i just like beeswax , but i think i'll take your advice an try the candle wax , good idea with the heat gun .


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

I give mine a couple of coats of clear laquer(sp),keeps em lookin nice.

Swampy


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

guy in my local tackle shop showed me something they use to keep the cork grips clean on there bait rods,
there a soft sleeve type of cover that apparently you slide over the grips and heat em up so they mold to the shape of the grips
kind of like heat shrink that you use on electrical wiring i think. but not sure how permanent they are..


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Tackle shop assistant told me to use inox....I just let them be as they seem to last


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

when playing the didgeridoo i have found that beezwax is good for creating a good seal but when it gets a little warm it does get a horrible feel, i i weer you id stick to candle wax


----------

